# SS Bayano 1941



## PhilDL (Oct 9, 2012)

Can anyone help me find who the captain was for the SS Bayano during 1941 or any other relevant detail.
I work for a printing company and our Chairman sailed to New York on the SS Bayano during this time and is looking to find any detail.
I would appreciate any help or information, kind regards Phil


----------



## A.D.FROST (Sep 1, 2008)

ELDER & FYFFES.
http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum Ships/Old Ships B/slides/Bayano-01.html


----------



## PhilDL (Oct 9, 2012)

*SS Bayano 2*

Thank you! This is a great help!


----------



## John Rogers (May 11, 2004)

I made a couple of trips on the old Bayano in the 50s, I will check my Discharge Book and give you then names of the Captains that were sailing her back then,never know they may be the same man.

As for details of the ship, She was built around 1926,twin screws coal fired boilers. Was an armed merchant-ship in the war, even had a seaplane on the bow.When I sailed on her she was on the Avonmouth to Jamaica run, passengers and bringing back bananas. I believe she was scrapped at Newport, Mon.

This info is from an aging mind, so forgive me if I am a little off on dates.


John.

Correction, Bayano #2 was built in 1917, her sisters were built in 1926,I also sailed in them.


----------



## John Rogers (May 11, 2004)

Well I checked the name in my book but sorry to say the name of the captain was very hard to read due to age and the pages turning yellow. Using a magnifying glass the name appeared to be, C.R Hockler, or C.R Hocklie.
Maybe it could help and maybe not.

John.


----------



## PhilDL (Oct 9, 2012)

*SS Bayano 2*

That's certainly a help John, thank you for your time.
Kind regards Phil


----------



## John Rogers (May 11, 2004)

Phil,
I just found out that there was two Bayanos,the first one was sunk by U-Boats in 1915. So I have more details of the one you are looking for.

http://mshed.org/explore-contribute...rld/'ave-a-banana!/elders-fyffes-ship-bayano/


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

PhilDL said:


> Can anyone help me find who the captain was for the SS Bayano during 1941 or any other relevant detail.


If you can find her official number, you will be able to retrieve, view copies and take photos of her official log books and Crew Agreements at the National Archive, Kew, London. They will also make copies and forward them to you if you attend and identify the do***ents that you want copied.

You can also employ a researcher to do the work and send you copies.


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Hello Phil,
The only way to be sure would be to check BAYANO's crew agreement for 1941 which is held at the National Archives, Kew under the ship's official number 141870 in piece detail *BT 381/1358*.
This file contains all the agreements for the year held in block and is best viewed by visit to the archives. It can be got online but at a price and it is not an easy exercise these days.
Regards
Hugh


----------



## John Rogers (May 11, 2004)

Hugh MacLean said:


> Hello Phil,
> The only way to be sure would be to check BAYANO's crew agreement for 1941 which is held at the National Archives, Kew under the ship's official number 141870 in piece detail *BT 381/1358*.
> This file contains all the agreements for the year held in block and is best viewed by visit to the archives. It can be got online but at a price and it is not an easy exercise these days.
> Regards
> Hugh


Thanks for providing the number Hugh,I should have done it when I had my book out. Only thing I can add would be to dig out some of the old photos I have of the Bayano,but one looks just like the other except for the camo one.

John.


----------



## PhilDL (Oct 9, 2012)

*SS Bayano 02*

I'm very grateful for the immediate replies.
Regards
Phil


----------



## senior pilot (Aug 18, 2007)

the captain of the BAYANO on the 12/jan/1948 was a G.S. GRACIE as that was the ship that took myself and family to bermuda


----------



## LucyKnight (Mar 27, 2013)

*SS Bayano*

The Capt in 1941 was apparently Capt Bingham-Wallis. He had been replaced by 1944, something to do with stopping to pick up survivors. I was interested in the ship because in the 70's amongst an auction job lot of cutlery was a tea strainer with ss Bayano stamped on it. It had come from a large house auction and was in a basket in an outhouse. I now know that this house during the war was one of the many which had been acquired to accomodate about 2000 overseas personnel Polish, USA etc for the wartime airbase about 10 miles North of Plymouth . The SS Bayano was used for carrying war brides back after the war and also children being evacuated both over the pond and back. She was in Avonmouth when the war broke out. 








PhilDL said:


> Can anyone help me find who the captain was for the SS Bayano during 1941 or any other relevant detail.
> I work for a printing company and our Chairman sailed to New York on the SS Bayano during this time and is looking to find any detail.
> I would appreciate any help or information, kind regards Phil


----------



## LucyKnight (Mar 27, 2013)

*AA Bayano*



PhilDL said:


> Can anyone help me find who the captain was for the SS Bayano during 1941 or any other relevant detail.
> I work for a printing company and our Chairman sailed to New York on the SS Bayano during this time and is looking to find any detail.
> I would appreciate any help or information, kind regards Phil


Further to my earlier reply re Capts name. In 1942 when the Bayano broke from the convoy without permission and entered Liverpool ahead of the rest the Capts name re the report looks like Wallin or Sallin apparently but was difficult to read.


----------

